# RB Head gasket and Crank Pulley



## Skillzilla (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey all, My first post, and Im already in trouble!!!!


I am in dire need of a head gasket and a crank pulley for an RB20. If anyone has suggestions please LMK ASAP. A finders fee will be in order :cheers: 

Also, does anyone think the 300zx Z32 pulley will fit the RB series?? The pulley looks a wee bit longer, but Im thinkin of tryin it. I mean, thats how much of a pinch I am in.

Thanks for lookin, and keep the right foot buried!!!


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Welcome on Board...

I've been searching high and low for RB20 parts and while several of the items are similar to that of other Nissans or Infinity's, sadly, most of the stuff has to come from Japan.
I needed Tensioner bearings for the Timing Belt in my R32... Just get them this week after a 2 week delay.
I'll find out the place i got them from if you like... Will have to check at my offie tomorrow when i get there though.

Have you taken the pully to the local Nissan dealer though to match it up with anything they may have?
That's what i usually do, more than often, they have the same thing.

Give that a whirl


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Skillzilla said:


> Hey all, My first post, and Im already in trouble!!!!
> 
> 
> I am in dire need of a head gasket and a crank pulley for an RB20. If anyone has suggestions please LMK ASAP. A finders fee will be in order :cheers:
> ...


MotoRex 

http://www.skylinegtr.com/


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Skillzilla said:


> Hey all, My first post, and Im already in trouble!!!!
> 
> 
> I am in dire need of a head gasket and a crank pulley for an RB20.


found one for ya... its in japan, but still

HKS Head Gasket @ Taka Kaira 


:cheers:


----------



## Skillzilla (Feb 2, 2004)

SSSSSWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much dude, I owe you one, big time. Now, what size do you guys suggest? Im think midle of the road, 1.5mm, just to be safe. I dont want too low of compression. 

OK, next, where to get a dump pipe, or turbo outlet pipe for the RB20/25 turbo??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Skillzilla said:


> SSSSSWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much dude, I owe you one, big time. Now, what size do you guys suggest? Im think midle of the road, 1.5mm, just to be safe. I dont want too low of compression.
> 
> OK, next, where to get a dump pipe, or turbo outlet pipe for the RB20/25 turbo??


for my rb20 I'm getting a 3" downpipe from http://www.night7racing.com/niss/new.html#

$220 custom fab'd. Haven't recieved it yet cause, well.. I haven't sent my money, hahaha. But I put in my order for one. give 'em a ring...


----------

